# Guess who is HOME!!!!



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

YUP my new baby is finally home - I think we are going to keep the name Bonnie gave him "Cassidy" he is already used to it and responds so great. He is simply AMAZING and the meeting of the siblings went AWESOME! Lexi took right to him, normally she will bark and back away when meeting another dog - she welcomed Cassidy with open paws. I was a tad worried about Bella but she too opened her paws and welcomed Cassidy home! I can not even express how excitied my family and I are .... He is even MORE gorgeous than these pictures.

Mommy meets Cassidy for the first time:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

My daughter played hookie from school today and came to the airport with Rob and I! I had SO much fun with her hanging around the hour we had to wait for the airplane - she and I giggled and joked around with excitement. And she already told me I need to get a new Angel because Cassidy is her's.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome home cassidy:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness gracious, he takes your breath away. HE IS GORGEOUS. Ohhhhh and your baby girl, Lexi, took right to him. That is so wonderful. Is not holding them for the very first time, the most greatest feeling.

Congrats and enjoy. I can see the happiness all over the place. The pics are wonderful. Keep them forever!!!!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Aw, what a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, he takes my breath away. He has that beautiful Angel face. I feel happy just from imagining how happy you guys are.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I've been waiting all morning for this. :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

He is sooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous in all of his pictures and you can tell how sweet he is. Love the picture of him with Lexi. :wub::wub: But my favorite has to be the one with him laying down. :wub:

And, I must admit, I love the name Cassidy. It really does suit him. :thumbsup:

I know that you and your family will have a wonderful weekend with Cassidy and Lexi. And if you're able to go see Pat, just be careful -- I know that she's going to try to "steal" him right from under you. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

And remember -- Bonnie still has little Cuddles available -- just in case you somehow lose Cassidy (to your daughter, son, or Pat). :brownbag::brownbag: I'm such an enabler. Bad Lynn - :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:welcome1: CASSIDY:chili::chili:
Linda - he is absolutely gorgeous. What a coat. And I love the name Cassidy!!! Your family must be on :cloud9: I'm so glad that Lexi and Bella are so happy about your new arrival too. I can't wait to meet your brood :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Cassidy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my gooodnessss breathtaking :w00t::w00t::w00t: i need some plain tickets where coming to visit coming artytime:artytime: oh just precious :chili::chili:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been refreshing this SM page all day waiting on your reply and photos!!!! Cassidy is Beautiful, congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- I've been waiting all morning for this. :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> He is sooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous in all of his pictures and you can tell how sweet he is. Love the picture of him with Lexi. :wub::wub: But my favorite has to be the one with him laying down. :wub:
> 
> ...


 I do not know how Bonnie does it but her ANGELS are AMAZING - he walked right in the door confident yet laid back, no barking at all and right over to the pee pad he went (without me even showing him where it was as if he seeked it out) and went to the bathroom!! I know Cuddles is still available -- SO TEMPTING!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome home Cassidy, you sure are a looker....just beautiful. Congratulations!!!!
Now what is this about Cuddles????


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I was worried how Lexi and Bella would take him and since it was raining in NJ we could not do the park - so my daughter held Cassidy - and waited on my side area and I held Lexi - and Lexi's tail was wagging and so excited - I look over and Bella is meowing at the side door - it went SO GREAT! Bonnie did a great job to train and socialize him!!!!

Holding him for the first time was just like holding my children for the first time - but he was fluffier and MUCH softier and greeted me immediately with lots of kisses!!!!! Thank you everyone for sharing my joy and a BIG special thank you to Bonnie for her Angels!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

TLR said:


> Welcome home Cassidy, you sure are a looker....just beautiful. Congratulations!!!!
> Now what is this about Cuddles????


 Cuddles is another BEAUTIFUL Angel that Bonnie has he is 4 months old. Someone better grab him or I am LOL


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, he is stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my he is beautiful! Welcome home Cassidy, I can't wait to hear more about you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome home Cassidy!!! Your mommy has been waiting for you!!!! You are so beautiful! I know that you'll love Lexi, and be best of friends!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he is ADORABLE!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda, I love the pictures, gosh I could feel the excitement. It brought back all those memories I had when I picked up Matilda at the airport:wub:
Your new baby Cassidy is beautiful. CONGRATS


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm out of here.....going to BA to see if Cuddles is on the web-site. DH isn't home. I have to hurry.

I want to kiss that sweet face...sigh.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'm out of here.....going to BA to see if Cuddles is on the web-site. DH isn't home. I have to hurry.
> 
> I want to kiss that sweet face...sigh.


 Cuddles is not on the site  but TRUST me he is a beauty - I just wanted a little older pup


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Cassidy is beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a living doll! Very happy for you!! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

He is so beautiful!:wub:
Please keep posting pictures.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for sharing this wonderful time with me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cas is over the moon beautiful---how old is he exactly & what is the difference in Lexi & Cassidy? I can't wait to see him grow up. I, too, love his name! Sounds like it was meant to be! More photos welcome!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Cas is over the moon beautiful---how old is he exactly & what is the difference in Lexi & Cassidy? I can't wait to see him grow up. I, too, love his name! Sounds like it was meant to be! More photos welcome!


 Lexi I adopted and I have no idea where she came from or her background - Cassidy is a Bonnie's Angel - Cassidy is 10 months old


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LexiMom said:


> Lexi I adopted and I have no idea where she came from or her background - Cassidy is a Bonnie's Angel - Cassidy is 10 months old


 
Oh my gosh, I know I posted before, but by golly he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

:wub::aktion033::chili:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

allheart said:


> Oh my gosh, I know I posted before, but by golly he is gorgeous!!!!


 Thank you so much - but just like Hope said my Cassidy has been dog napped by my Amanda


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CASSIDY IS SOOOOOOOGORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BONNIE SURE HAS BEAUTIFUL ANGELS!!!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LexiMom said:


> :wub::aktion033::chili:


Bless you sweetheart, enjoy every moment :wub:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is Cassidy with the beautiful Oscar Newman blanket I won for the raffle!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LexiMom said:


> Here is Cassidy with the beautiful Oscar Newman blanket I won for the raffle!


Wow gorgeous, and I just noticed your profile pic, oh my goodness how adorable :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I remember that you won this for the GME Research Fundraiser for Lola's Fund. Sooooooo cute with Cassidy sitting there with the blanket and the toys. And since it's neutral -- it's great for a boy or a girl -- or BOTH.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!! How exciting!
Cassidy is just beautiful (handsome just doesn't seem good enough!), and he and Lexi are just adorable together.
Enjoy!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I remember that you won this for the GME Research Fundraiser for Lola's Fund. Sooooooo cute with Cassidy sitting there with the blanket and the toys. And since it's neutral -- it's great for a boy or a girl -- or BOTH.


 I was so THRILLED as a newbie to win that blanket - I put it away and today just seemed perfect to take it out!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He is so adorable!:wub: Congrats!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- I've been waiting all morning for this. :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> He is sooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous in all of his pictures and you can tell how sweet he is. Love the picture of him with Lexi. :wub::wub: But my favorite has to be the one with him laying down. :wub:
> 
> ...


 Lynn, you are bad! Maybe Auntie Lynn needs a little "Cuddle" in her life??


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LexiMom said:


> Here is Cassidy with the beautiful Oscar Newman blanket I won for the raffle!


 Oh! I am so happy to see both Cassidy and the lovely blanket!! Glad you like it!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Lynn, you are bad! Maybe Auntie Lynn needs a little "Cuddle" in her life??


Pam -- I tried, really I did, when I was visiting Bonnie in mid-February. She won't let me have another one right now. She thinks I have enough with everything that's going on in my life. And she's right -- especially don't need a puppy that needs to be trained. So I just help my friends. You might have room now. My Bad!!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

And here is Cuddle's Picture -- so how can you resist.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome home, Cassidy (great name for him)! He is so beautiful, I can't imagine him in person. Definitely has the signature Angel look  I'm so glad everything is off to a great start! You must be on Cloud 9  Thanks so much for sharing all the pics already! The more, the merrier!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

just another picture my daughter took of Cassidy :aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- I tried, really I did, when I was visiting Bonnie in mid-February. She won't let me have another one right now. She thinks I have enough with everything that's going on in my life. And she's right -- especially don't need a puppy that needs to be trained. So I just help my friends. You might have room now. My Bad!!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> And here is Cuddle's Picture -- so how can you resist.


OMG, someone from SM has to get Cuddle! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Cassidy is absolutely stunning! I just can't get over how gorgeous he is! He looks like he is fitting in great with your family!

I always thought that Bonnie was in New York. I don't know why, though. Now that I know she is only one state away from me, I want Cuddles! Everyone needs a boy and a girl Maltese, right? But, I can't. Life is too busy. I already have a puppy. But oh, Cuddle is adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> OMG, someone from SM has to get Cuddle! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


I totally agree he is so precious - It was a toss up between Cassidy and Cuddles and I went for the older pup I really did not want to do the entire Puppy" phase - Cassidy was to be on of Bonnie's Show dogs but he chipped a tooth- please someone get Cuddles


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella is swooning! Cassidy is dreamy!!!! What a happy day for your family! So glad he and Lexi hit it off!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LexiMom said:


> I totally agree he is so precious - It was a toss up between Cassidy and Cuddles and I went for the older pup - please someone get Cuddles


OMG OMG OMG!!!! i'm SO EXCITED for you!!! Cassidy is SUCH a great name and he is SOOOOOOOOO handsome! :wub::wub: I love him too already! He and Obi are close in age too! only a few months apart! I wish we lived close so he could play with Lexi and Cassidy ::wub:





Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- I tried, really I did, when I was visiting Bonnie in mid-February. She won't let me have another one right now. She thinks I have enough with everything that's going on in my life. And she's right -- especially don't need a puppy that needs to be trained. So I just help my friends. You might have room now. My Bad!!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> And here is Cuddle's Picture -- so how can you resist.


Cuddles is the cutest name and is REALLY adorable! i would totally name a little malt that too ;-) I'm having puppy fever over Cuddles *sigh* Sometimes, I daydream about having two fluffs...I think Obi would love a sibling.... but I do love giving Obi ALL the attention right now :-D and of course, giving some attention to my hubby. LOL.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Cassidy as Flat Stantly


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG he is soooo handsome. Congratulations!!! I just love all the pics:wub: I think I'm a little jealous. :innocent: Enjoy your fluffs.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

OOPS correction Cassidy is only 9 months old he was born June 11, 2011


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats.he is so gorgeous.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Linda, the more pics that you post, the more attitude (a capital A) I seeing coming out. Like most of Bonnie's fluffs, Cassidy defnitely knows that he is SPECIAL.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Linda, the more pics that you post, the more attitude (a capital A) I seeing coming out. Like most of Bonnie's fluffs, Cassidy defnitely knows that he is SPECIAL.


 Yes Lynn he absolutely does know he is special - and he has us all loving him-- especially my daughter - he hears her voice and he goes running to her tail wagging a mile a minute... I feel so lucky :chili: Everyone is getting along so nicely and I think Bella (the cat) is so thankful for the crate that she came in because she loves to lay in there.... I will say Cassidy is VERY well adjusted


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh WOW he is absolutely STUNNING!!!!! ♥ Yall must be just beside yourselves with joy! Keep posting pics please


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, stop it with all the gorgeous photos! You are making me jealous! He is so bee-you-tee-ful!!!! I can't even stand it! I'm really happy for you, sounds like everything's going perfectly!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear Linda,

You may now mail Flat Stanley to me.

Thank you,

Robin :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cassidy is GORGEOUS! Almost as gorgeous as his big sister Lexi! (Soft spot for rescues here!)

Isn't this a fun age? Bailey will be ten months tomorrow and I am really enjoying this teenage stage!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness! He is FABULOUS!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats,Cassidy is a doll!! Or should I say handsome?:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral!!! I've been out and about today and have missed the big welcome!!! But...I can't wait till Monday!!! You are coming over to visit with Cassidy...right???? :aktion033::aktion033:

Cassidy's grandfather is Ava's daddy!!!!! ...did you hear that Lynn??? Secret's husband has been fooling around!!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Holy Mackeral!!! I've been out and about today and have missed the big welcome!!! But...I can't wait till Monday!!! You are coming over to visit with Cassidy...right???? :aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> Cassidy's grandfather is Ava's daddy!!!!! ...did you hear that Lynn??? Secret's husband has been fooling around!!!!!


 Yes Cassidy and I will be there Monday and we are very much looking forward to it :chili: Wait till you see him in person Pat he is even more precious... Cassidy is looking forward to meeting his Auntie Ava :aktion033: and Auntie Pat too!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That does it. I am moving to New Yorksey.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome home!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Cassidy! You are movie star gorgeous!!!! Sigh and flutter of the lashes...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Holy Mackeral!!! I've been out and about today and have missed the big welcome!!! But...I can't wait till Monday!!! You are coming over to visit with Cassidy...right???? :aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> Cassidy's grandfather is Ava's daddy!!!!! ...did you hear that Lynn??? Secret's husband has been fooling around!!!!!


Oh no, I CAN'T let Secret see this. It would break her heart. She's only done "naughty-naughty" twice and both times were with him.:crying::crying:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub: Oh what a handsome guy!!!!!! You are truly blessed. Congratulations.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> That does it. I am moving to New Yorksey.


 
But we're in South Jersey!!! a couple hours from New York!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> But we're in South Jersey!!! a couple hours from New York!!!


New Yorksey is mid-way between you and Susan and Tyler. There are trains we can take???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh no, I CAN'T let Secret see this. It would break her heart. She's only done "naughty-naughty" twice and both times were with him.:crying::crying:


That's what she tells you, Lynn. Who knows??B)


The A Team said:


> But we're in South Jersey!!! a couple hours from New York!!!


I like the term New Yorksey -- I'm in New Jersyork a lot

I had to come back here and look at Cassidy again. He's stunning. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh no, I CAN'T let Secret see this. It would break her heart. She's only done "naughty-naughty" twice and both times were with him.:crying::crying:



Oh poor baby Secret...I know just how she feels...I had a boyfriend like that. But nobody was handing him a ROM. Can you please tell Secret that Ray thinks she is the prettiest little girl to prance across the SM stage?

Sigh...kind of like my own dear mother.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the name Cassidy! 
Such a gorgeous boy!
Congrats!
He is a heart stealer :heart: for sure! olice:
Bonnie has such gorgeous babies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- now you all think that my little Secret is a hussy!!!:w00t::w00t: She swears that he was her true love and that's the only one EVER!!! :thumbsup: She's an older woman now and he has broken her heart and everyone thinks she's a "brazen hussy." :crying 2::crying 2::hiding:

To be honest, I know that Secret has had lots of long distance relationships and crushes -- she adores Rocco who was her Annual Buddy last year (but he's also her nephew). She thinks that Tyler is just the cutest -- and she really likes Rocky in Phoenix -- or I should say that she likes his treats. LOL :wub::wub:

And there are others that I know she loves to look at their pictures like Hunter and Archie and Rudy and BentleyB to name a few. :wub::wub:

She doesn't want everyone on SM to think that she's too "experienced" even though she is truly a "woman of the world". After all she even visited Europe to show and "strut her stuff". :brownbag:


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

Cassidy is too precious for words. So glad to hear that he is adjusting so quickly.


----------

